# Wait for it..... wait for it....... Bricasti



## Jack Weaver (Jun 28, 2015)

A few minutes ago on Gearslutz, from Casey:

_We are developing two new products. One will be a lower cost product that we are calling the M200, while the other will be our flagship M7 upgrade. The M7 upgrade will be a 'for cost' hardware upgrade.

The M200 will have about 5x the computing resource of a 3 ghhz I7 processor while the M7 upgrade will have about 15x the computing resource of a 3 ghz I7 processor.

The M200 will be a rock and roll all out analog only never heard before effects reverb, while the M7 will include the digital version of the M200 and a never to be proceeded real space emulation.

The M200 uses a unique pitch algorithm for dozens of voices of delay slash reverb that will never be duplicated.

The M7 upgrade provides all of that but also takes the M200 basis and uses it in reverse to create time delay modulation without pitch modulation to create the most realistic space emulation that will likely ever be created._
_
_
So you will have to wait for it... they won't be out for over a year. It does seem a bit like Casey is taking marketing spiel lessons from Spitfire but I feel confident that they'll be close to what he says. 

.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2015)

Give it to UAD to emulate for $300 and I'm in


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 28, 2015)

will not ever happen. better think about something else. 

.


----------



## Joram (Jun 29, 2015)

Interesting!


----------



## OLB (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up! Got the M7 a few weeks now, it really is fantastic. Great to see these developments.


----------



## Studio E (Jun 29, 2015)

This sounds interesting. I have to say, I have an M7 as my only piece of outside processing, and it always adds a depth (I feel) that can't be matched by any of the reverb plug-ins I have. I really like a lot of my plugs, but I always really look forward to the mix stage to add a track or two of printed M7. It just opens things up. I'll be interested in whatever hardware upgrade there might be.


----------

